# Sammy got mail!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations! That must be very gratifying and exciting.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope you have a great time. Cheraw has really nice grounds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So so proud of you, too!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He really is "something special". Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a huge accomplishment by you both! What a great team!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Sammy - congratulations Sammy's owner...what a great honor!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Amazing! I’m so proud of you both and hope you have a great time at National. We’re going to need a full report - with photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to both of you!


----------

